# SC Public Charter School Comes Home



## JBaldwin (Mar 18, 2008)

I received a item in the mail today that made me look twice, and then a third and then a fourth time. Here was the title of the flyer:

"South Carolina Virtual Charter School students can!" 

And what is this all about? It's the public school come right to your door step. Now you can get a public education without leaving your home. They'll send you the curriculum, they'll plug you into the public school community and even put you in touch with the teachers without ever leaving your home!

Here are some of the other one-liners: 

"Effective, engaging learning tailored to your child"
"Tuition-free public school" (huh? I thought I paid for public education with my tax dollars) 


Here's another: Research shows that the more a family participates in their children's education, the better the results for the children. Using K12 online tools and carefully-selected educational materials--combined with your caring involvement--the South Carolina Virtual Charter School ensures your children receive a comprehensive, high-quality education." 

(Hmmm, sounds like home schooling to me.) Has the South Carolina education system finally admitted that home schooling is more effective? Are they trying to "indocrtinate our children"?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2008)

Funding may have something to do with it. Perhaps the more children they enroll in this program, the more funding the local districts get from the state?


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 19, 2008)

It's very possible, right now in SC, they only get half the funding for every home school child. They will get full funding for each child if they have them registered in the system. 

I find it odd that they are suddenly admitting (in a round about way) that home schooling is the way to go. There has been an effort to bring the home schooling community under the umbrella of the state. Our current laws do not require home schoolers to register with the state. They are required to register with an umbrella group who reports the number of children home schooling and the ages, but not the names or the families. In other words, home schoolers in SC can remain anonymous. The legislature is not going to change this any time soon, so I think this is an attempt to regain some control.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a means of cashing in on the homeschooling movement and making up their losses for what homeschooling takes away from them.


----------

